# New to the sport



## philtuts (Apr 20, 2011)

I have a 14' jon boat, spotlight, huntin bow, and an entire summer. What do I need to know to get startin bowfishing? Can I use my hunting bow? What else do I need? This looks awesome.. 

Any advice is welcomed.

Thanks.

Phil


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 21, 2011)

You may want to get a cheap bow,since most do not use a sight.You also will need to put a reel seat on in place of your Stabilizer...Some arrows and points for bow fishing would be needed as well.....


----------



## Michael (Apr 21, 2011)

Jump on in, the water's nice and wet 

You can start with your hunting bow, but will probably switch to something cheaper real quick. The old round wheel compounds you can find in a pawn shop work real well. 25-35 lbs works best as you will be shooting hundreds of times a night and most of those shots will end up in the bank, not a fish 

Since you already have the boat, now all you need is to find the time to go. FYI, next weekend (May 30th) the Muzzy Classic will be held on Lake Guntersville, AL.


----------



## howie_r (Apr 21, 2011)

a Thermacell


----------



## S Adams (Apr 21, 2011)

howie_r said:


> a Thermacell



It never works for me on the boat, just stay moving!


----------



## Michael (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah, the only time you have to worry about mosquitos while bowfishing is when your boat breaks down


----------



## philtuts (Apr 21, 2011)

How much $$$ am I looking at for the reel, bow, and arrows?


----------



## Michael (Apr 22, 2011)

Reels  $30 for a Synergy, $40 for a Zebco 808 or $50 for a Muzzy.

Bow $20-$100 for a pawn shop bow, $100-$200 from an archery shop or as much as you want to pay for one of the "newer" models. Also plan to spend $30 for a good Muzzy reel seat and another $20 for a roll of Fast Flight 200lb bowfishing line.

Arrows are $10. Add $5 for a tube of liquid steel to make an arrow rest and you are ready to shoot.

Memories... Priceless!


----------

